# Why Members are not replying which is not related to them even they know very well



## nedian2k (Aug 26, 2012)

Every1 should help each other and if i know anything so i would be very happy to share it with others and help them out but here as i noticed sorry to say but its not happening..


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Nedian

Not sure I understand the meaning of your post.

If it is that you are not getting as many answers to your queries as you would like, then all I can say is that it is probably because there isn't anyone on the forum who can answer your question.
We can only answer what we have experience of - none of us are immigration agents, and this forum shouldn't be used in place of one. 
Most of us are just people who've 'been there, done that'.

Please be assured, if anyone can reply with useful information for you, they will.


----------



## nedian2k (Aug 26, 2012)

TOP CAT I agree .... You can delete this post .... Thanks for your reply...


----------

